# Do characters get a feat every 3rd level?



## CombatWombat51 (May 31, 2004)

As title, do characters get a feat every 3rd level like in D&D, or just when their bonus feats are listed in the classes?

Ok, I know there's a reason it doesn't have this info in the SRD. I know I should go out and buy the book. But come on! It's Memorial Day! I'll buy the book on my next day off, I promise, but my thirst for modern must be quenched now!


----------



## aurance (May 31, 2004)

Answer is...

Yes.

(If you're asking about human characters in d20 Modern, that is.)


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (May 31, 2004)

You gain a feat at 1st-level, another feat for being human* and you might gain yet another feat from certain occupations. You _also_ gain Simple Weapons Proficiency at 1st-level for each heroic class. (I'm not sure if Ordinaries get the feat for free.)

You gain a feat at 3rd-level and every 3 levels thereafter.

The base classes give you a bonus feat every even level and AdCs give you a bonus feat every 3 levels. Some PrCs grant bonus feats, other don't.

*Not sure about Urban Arcana. I heard non-humans gain a bonus feat too, but I would ignore that.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (May 31, 2004)

Okay, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 31, 2004)

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> As title, do characters get a feat every 3rd level like in D&D, or just when their bonus feats are listed in the classes?



For _d20 Modern,_ every (human, by default) character gets two feats at 1st character level, one feat at 3rd character level, and one feat for every three character levels thereafter.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

And unlike the Bonus Feats listed in the character class tables, the 2 starting feats and the feats gained every third level aren't restricted.  That is, you don't have to select them from the list of feats for your class.  You can pick any feat you qualify for (and your GM allows, of course).

Maybe that's self-evident, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## NekoAli (Jun 5, 2004)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> *Not sure about Urban Arcana. I heard non-humans gain a bonus feat too, but I would ignore that.




All characters get the +1 skill point and extra feat by default... but non-humans in Urban Arcana (and non-humans like the Moreau in the main book) are noted as having this taken away, so they're like their D&D counterparts. Most Shadowkind in UA get the Archaic weapon proficency as a bonus though.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Jun 6, 2004)

NekoAli said:
			
		

> All characters get the +1 skill point and extra feat by default... but non-humans in Urban Arcana (and non-humans like the Moreau in the main book) are noted as having this taken away, so they're like their D&D counterparts. Most Shadowkind in UA get the Archaic weapon proficency as a bonus though.




Ohhh, so that's why the classes all get an odd number of skill points. Cool stuff.

I know I'm late jumping on the Modern wagon, so I appreciate everyone's help


----------

